# removals to cyprus



## ethel (Jul 14, 2008)

we are moving to cyprus at end of august my husband is thinking of setting up a direct removals service to and from cyprus without the use of containers, he has 25 years experience in the haulage business. what do people think of this idea, we would like your thoughts. thanks .


----------



## Orbit Relocations (Jul 22, 2008)

Dear Ethel,

Sorry to advise that a direct road service UK/CY/UK would not be a viable option for pure Removals Goods (unless, perhaps, operating a Mega-trailer at maximum capacity for front- and back-loads) due to the very high fuel costs now involved, standing Ferry/RO-RO charges, Ancona,IT-Patra,GR / Piraeus,GR-Limassol,CY and vice-versa.

Most major Removals companies in UK operate their own part-load Groupage services or utilize 'Trade' Groupage, all by Sea, the pure freight element of which is substantially cheaper than FTL/LTL and, with only a slightly longer Sea Transit time of 14 days, still compares favourably.

The reverse service CY/UK is even more competitively priced, as Freight charges offered by the shipping lines serving Limassol are heavily subsidised, to enable their empty container stock to be return back into circulation on other very high volume lanes operating out of North European ports.

As Cyprus' largest and longest established International Removals & Exhibition Logistics concern, this is still a 'good idea' that we do regularly review (and, sometimes, do use for one-off specialist purposes) but, as fuel prices continue to rise, the goalposts just keep moving further away?!

ORBIT International Relocations, Limassol


----------



## ethel (Jul 14, 2008)

*reply to orbit*

thankyou for your time in responding to removals to cyprus thread. service will be uk to cyprus via 13.6m trailer obviously this is trial and error. i read in your email you sometimes go via road for specialist services, if we can be of any assistance in the future dont hesitate to contact us.


----------

